# Is it OK to follow up frequently on our visa application status?



## Shining Star (Jul 8, 2010)

Need your opinion here. 

I lodged my visa application online without the assistance of a migration agent.

How many times are we allowed to make a follow-up on our visa with our CO?
Would they (DIAC) not frown on me if I ask for frequent updates?


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Shining Star said:


> Need your opinion here.
> 
> I lodged my visa application online without the assistance of a migration agent.
> 
> ...


I suppose one of the first things you may want to ask yourself is what you hope to achieve? and why do you think following up will help?
Client Service Charter gives some indication but there can be wide variations for a number of reasons.
Time taken and number of visas that any one CO is handling will vary on location, type of visa and if there is a priority to the visa.
You may want to put yourself in the role of a CO with numerous visa applications on the go and consider what answering enquiries will do to their time application to the processing.


----------



## Shining Star (Jul 8, 2010)

Wanderer said:


> I suppose one of the first things you may want to ask yourself is what you hope to achieve? and why do you think following up will help?
> Client Service Charter gives some indication but there can be wide variations for a number of reasons.
> Time taken and number of visas that any one CO is handling will vary on location, type of visa and if there is a priority to the visa.
> You may want to put yourself in the role of a CO with numerous visa applications on the go and consider what answering enquiries will do to their time application to the processing.


Thanks for your comment, Wanderer.
You're right, every follow-up must be reasonable in fairness to the CO.
In my case, I feel I'm just a bit too enthusiastic to know how my application is going considering that I and my family have already met all requirements except for my son's medicals which is yet being evaluated.
Guess, I just simply have to wait more patiently.


----------

